# Problem with "Sticky" Tecumseh Recoil



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a Craftsman lawnmower with a Tecumseh engine. The recoil (part #590702) does not retract the pull cord back after you pull it to start the engine. First, is this a simple repair (perhaps a broken spring in the recoil)? And second, this recoil is held together with an extremely tight center pin. I understand that you need an arbor press or a roll pin punch to remove the pin, but does anyone have any other suggestions how to disassemble the recoil if I don't have either of these tools? THANKS!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

darrellmak said:


> I have a Craftsman lawnmower with a Tecumseh engine. The recoil (part #590702) does not retract the pull cord back after you pull it to start the engine. First, is this a simple repair (perhaps a broken spring in the recoil)? And second, this recoil is held together with an extremely tight center pin. I understand that you need an arbor press or a roll pin punch to remove the pin, but does anyone have any other suggestions how to disassemble the recoil if I don't have either of these tools? THANKS!


590702 changed to 590739 just letting you know that 

there is no way to fix it without the proper tools as far as i know 

hope this helps 
calvin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

darrellmak said:


> I have a Craftsman lawnmower with a Tecumseh engine. The recoil (part #590702) does not retract the pull cord back after you pull it to start the engine. First, is this a simple repair (perhaps a broken spring in the recoil)? And second, this recoil is held together with an extremely tight center pin. I understand that you need an arbor press or a roll pin punch to remove the pin, but does anyone have any other suggestions how to disassemble the recoil if I don't have either of these tools? THANKS!


Probably a broken recoil spring. You can take it apart with a straight punch and a hammer, but it's much easier with the right tools. I have never used a press on these recoils, but you have to be careful with them, they can be easily bent and then they will stick even when everything is right.


----------

